# Spotify Online Music



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2009)

If you listen to music while at the computer this is the ideal way to listen.
It's a little like iTunes but you don't have to pay for it to listen to any music.
It contains all the latest stuff and you can create playlists of your favourite songs.

https://www.spotify.com/en/get-started/

You can't download the songs to your MP3 player/iPod but its free.

Enjoy


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Jan 2009)

wow, thanks for the great link

www.last.fm is probably quite similar if you didn't know about that


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Jan 2009)

I just downloaded this and it's well good! How do you actually download the music to say, iTunes though?


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> wow, thanks for the great link
> http://www.last.fm is probably quite similar if you didn't know about that


If you have a last.fm account you can add it in the properties  to have both in one



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I just downloaded this and it's well good! How do you actually download the music to say, iTunes though?


You can only listen not download


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's pretty cool 

ohh i read your post wrong about downloading  it's still well good though, thanks again for the link


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> it's still well good though, thanks again for the link


Very, it even has all the portuguese music in it too, which is very hard to find anywhere online.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Jan 2009)

lol, i was just listening to some music and in between songs there's commercials!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> lol, i was just listening to some music and in between songs there's commercials!


Oh yeah forgot to mention that, once in a while one or two pops up lol not often though, they have to make money somewhere


----------



## Thomas McMillan (8 Feb 2009)

Just thought I'd say I've been using this since I downloaded it, and it's great.

Go download it


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Feb 2009)

And theres a Mac version too


----------

